# Megasquirt trouble: Fuel Relay clicking



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

it just clicks on and off rapidly when i turn the key. the light on the MS blinks with the fuel relay. i'm thinking i'm not getting a good ground but i was told the fuel relay is grounded through the MS. i have all my grounds going to one point on the frame and from there it attatches to the transmission. 
now here is where it gets a little odd. if i turn the key and just let it click and i jump the ground wire to pin 86 (ground) on the FP relay the light comes on but very fient and the fuel pump turns on and the clicking stops.
this is really killing me because my MKIII is not running right now and i''m trying to get my MKII going so i can drive to work and whatnot. 
all i did was replace the wiring harness because the old MS harness worked but was a little ugly. and now something is messing up. 
here's the diagram i'm using. see how pin 86 only goes to the fuel pump wire on the megasquirt.










_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 8:38 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt trouble: Fuel Relay clicking (Flipdriver80)*

is your ms booting up completely, can you connect to it after youve keyed on?
if not, thats where id look at this point...


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt trouble: Fuel Relay clicking (ValveCoverGasket)*

no. i tried to but since its getting an intermittent signal it won't connect to the computer.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt trouble: Fuel Relay clicking (Flipdriver80)*

but ms shouldnt be getting an intermittant signal if just the fuel pump relay was clicking, or did i misunderstand that part?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

right but i tried hooking it up to the computer and i can't get a response from the MS to the computer. maybe i need to try a different USB port or something.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

I think this is a result of the MS versions on the ECU and your laptop not matching. I would flash your ECU and make sure you install the same version that is on your laptop.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_i can't get a response from the MS to the computer. 


no error messages or anything?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

FP on/off can be a msq config error, check audit.log.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 1:17 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

what do i look for?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

maybe post the contents of your audit.log file, and we might be able to spot something


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Did you test your megasquirt with a stim? If you have a voltage regulator failure, low voltage would cause the things you are experiencing.
Check it with a stim and if it works well, I'd fault whatever wiring you did to install it in the car first


----------



## 1.8T16vhead (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (diceman469)*

check main fuse to ms it happened to me before


----------

